
The Failure of One Laptop Per Child: What Went Wrong - robg
http://www.walrusmagazine.com/blogs/2009/01/19/one-laptop-per-child-what-went-wrong/
======
nihilocrat
_Although to be fair they did inadvertently spur the growth of the netbook
market that has since entirely overtaken them._

This.

I think the most positive light to put OLPC in is to compare it to the Xerox
Alto: a machine that does some radically new things that spawn an industry,
but fails to spearhead that industry itself.

Also, the OLPC News' rebuttal sounds a little catty, but makes some good
points. I still think it's a little bit of bad style to say "nuh uh, YOU'RE
the stupid-head!"; let your argument against the original author's reasoning
say that for you.

